# new to the forum, looking to hire embroidery operator



## HectorM (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey all my name is Hector, been digitizing and doing embroidery in Chicago since '94, currently working at Pro Wrestling Tees. We're expanding the embroidery dept and in need of someone with experience. We currently have 3 Tajima single heads and a Tajima 6 head. Anyone interested just leave a comment and i can let you know who to contact.
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## HectorM (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

